# Kindle won't recognize .mobi files



## MrBackpack (Dec 27, 2010)

I've got a couple of books that are DRM-free in .mobi file type, but every time that I put them onto my K3 and try to open it on the reader, I get an error saying that the file won't open.

Does anyone know what may be wrong?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

The files must be corrupt or mislabeled. I read files with the MOBI extension on my Kindles all the time. Try opening the files on your computer with Mobipocket reader or Calibre and see what happens.


----------



## MrBackpack (Dec 27, 2010)

They read fine on callibre, that's what I thought was so odd


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

You could try "converting" them to mobi in Calibre. I know, they already are mobi, but re-converting them is kind of like opening a Microsoft Word file and saving it again - it sometimes fixes problems. You can also take this opportunity to change the metadata, such as title, cover, etc. if you want to make any changes.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Try a reset on the Kindle, that often helps with "weird" problems.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

SusanCassidy said:


> Try a reset on the Kindle, that often helps with "weird" problems.


NOT reset! Restart. Restart is like a reboot of a glitchy computer. Reset is like reformatting your hard drive. Do a RESTART. 

Via software: menu/settings/menu/restart
Via hardware: Slide and hold the switch for 30-40 seconds.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

I didn't say "reset to factory defaults".  I'm used to using the word reset instead of restart because I have a K1.  Same effect.


----------

